# ViP211z signal strength display



## wxradar (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a new out of the box ViP211z. How do I get a signal strength menu to aim the antenna before I call Dish Network? I have a Dish Plus HD antenna that will need to be manually aimed and I want to ensure I have clear view of the satellite before opening an account with Dish. I figure there must be a key stroke sequence on the remote that can get me past the screen with the serial number, etc.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If the 211z has factory software it should boot up to the Point Dish screen, where you can see the signal strength. I recommend dishpointer.com for pointing angles.

Otherwise, Menu - 6 - 1 - 1 will get you there


----------



## wxradar (Sep 19, 2014)

Matt, thanks for the tip. However, I found out my smart card wasn't fully seated in the slot. Once I shoved it in, I got the "acquiring signal" screen. Thanks.


----------

